# moving a 20 long



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I have a new 20 long to setup and I am not ready to put it in its final location but I really want to start it up.

I would use dirt and cap it with sand or gravel and plant it.

Is a 20 long with substrate that is wet, I would remove all the water I could to move the tank, is it safe to move with that amount of weight in it or do I just have to try to be patient and wait for its final location to be ready?

I would feel safe moving something like a 10, 15 or even a standard 20, but not sure about a 20 long.

Drives me nuts to see a brand new tank not being used


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

you'll be fine, I moved my 37 gallon dirted tank last weekend with about 5% of the water still left in the bottom and there was no issues. This was moving it from downtown Toronto down 7 floors and to brampton in a basement, You'll be fine lol. Just try to not let it slush around or the water will open up a hole in the substrate and you'll have dirt everywhere. It happened to be before.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks, maybe I'll work on it tomorrow


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

IMO, having a dirted tank might not be the best idea if you arent finalizing it. It is pretty hard not to slush it around and it brings all the dirt back up. IMO be patient


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

just have to get the wife to assist with moving it slowly and level.

Still need to decide exactly what dirt and what cap


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

pyrrolin said:


> just have to get the wife to assist with moving it slowly and level.
> 
> Still need to decide exactly what dirt and what cap


That is something i forgot to realize. I'm too used to being the only person in my household that will do anything. Moving my 46 gallon was back breaking lol. good thing im 21. My young age helps the lifting


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

pyrrolin said:


> just have to get the wife to assist with moving it slowly and level.
> 
> Still need to decide exactly what dirt and what cap


I dirted my 10 gallon yesterday and followed this

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-mineralized-soil-substrate-aaron-talbot.html

Its by far the BEST way to dirt your tank, I'm beyond impressed at how clear my water is and better it turned out then my 37. Straining the soil and properly mineralizing it is essential, you want a mud like substance unlike the wood chip filled MGOPS. I used fluorite dark for the outer border of the dirt and cap and regular black sand on top of that to make planting easy. Goodluck


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for reminding me about this method. My wife is being a pain about me setting up the tank in the basement and then moving it later so this gives me time to get the soil really ready.

I haven't read this acticle fully yet, just the first bit. I do have a nice topsoil on hand but was planning to get some potting soil. I'm going to read the acticle fully and maybe just use what I have on hand if I like what I see.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Got a bag of topsoil out and soaking it in a junk 20 gallon I have, going to follow parts of the process, the main ones, don't have dolomite and pot ash to add. This will at least remove some of the tannins so I don't have to do extra water changes the first few weeks.

Thanks again for the reminder, I usually don't have the time to do stuff like this, I like to just get going. Can't wait to start scaping this this new 20 long.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Unfortuneatly, because the ground is frozen, getting some poor topsoil from the yard is out of the question. If you take soil from a few inches below the surface it is essentially mineralized. This is what I have used and it worked well. I mix my soil about 50/50 with gravel for the bottom layer of an inch or so and cap with another 1 to 2" of gravel.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I personally wouldn't trust dirt from a yard, too many possible bad things. I have a few bags of topsoil I got dirt cheap a while back, no pun intended.


----------

